

Hackathon Weekend Project – VUp - twovi
https://github.com/twoflowers/vUp

======
twovi
We made this project to allow for development teams to easily build and
configure their local environments to easily match what they may have in
production.

Eventually we will be using vUp as the base, allow people to download their
docker files and move them to production without missing a beat.

Definitely curious to what people think

